# lumps on my back



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hi guys i have started to get lumps on my back. they are red but have no white head or anything, im 4 weeks into my test and tren course and have ran many courses before and never had this. i tried to squeeze one and it was painful but nothing popped or oozed out. any ideas what this could be noticed them 1 day after my mrs exfoliated my back. cheers


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

have you changed labs,ive got spots in the past from certain gear.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

first time of using rohm


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pretty normal side effect, not lab related I dont think dude just one of those things. It will soften up and get a head after a while, things like tea tree oil....sundbeds.....scrubs will soften them up and dry them out.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

just never had any thing like this before with any of my other cycles, need to stop trying to squeeze them as it stings like **** and will prob skar. so just leave them to there own devices then and they will go??


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Sunbeds and sudo cream help me out a lot yeah, depends on how bad it is though, I mean I get it bad in between going on and coming off (hormonal changes) but maybe 10 lumps at a time....

Is the RHOM stuff dosed higher than your old stuff?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah usually use pharma 250 and fancied trying the rohm as everyone was raving about it. put loads of thaat tea tree oil on it earlier and they have dried up and a few have formed heads already just hope they clear before my holiday in 13 weeks. cheers for the help torch was worried first thing this morning when they all appeared.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I had these once...

And l died !!!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

cistic ance i belive hurts like a mother fuker?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I had these once...
> 
> And l died !!!


wow your so helpful. thanks very mature


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hermie07 said:


> wow your so helpful. thanks very mature


Its my standard response mate.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

apple said:


> cistic ance i belive hurts like a mother fuker?


Hurts a bit as the blood generally sits underneath, but more annoying! I wouldn't be too alarmed if it happens when switching gear and coming on and off....but if you have been off a while and it doesn't go away you can get some anti b's etc from GP.


----------

